# CM 690 Fan setup --> Best config?



## otakubakaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys, so its summer time and i decided to add more fans to my cm 690. My current setup is 

1 x 120mm front fan (intake)
2 x 120mm side panel fans (intake)
1 x 120mm rear fan (exhaust)
2 x 120mm top fans (exhaust)

Do you all think this is the best setup? For those who have the same case i have, what's your fan setup?


----------



## meticadpa (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd recommend negative air pressure, meaning that there's more exhaust fans than there is intake, which you're covered for.

Perhaps try adding a 120mm fan in the 5.25" drive bays. It should take up 3 slots, and you should be able to ziptie it in there without any issue at all.

Generally speaking, airflow should come in from the front and side (maybe the bottom, depending on the case) and exit through the top and the back.

The side fans may or may not benefit you. Some people report gains in CPU temperature when they add in side fans as it disturbs the natural front --> back airflow of the case.


----------



## otakubakaa (Jun 1, 2010)

the thing about the cm690 compared to the cm690 II is that the first one isn't made to tug your wires behind the motherboard, so even with the wire brackets, i can see a bunch of wires in my case which disrupts airflow, and putting a front 5.25 fan would create dead spots.


----------



## Shane (Jun 1, 2010)

The front Intake fan....where do you have it?

Is it where they put it stock where the HDD bay is?..If so its pointless it been there as its airflow is restricted by the HDD cage.

I also have the CM690 and put a 120mm High CFM fan where the Optical drive bays are,The airfolw is much better.


----------



## otakubakaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> The front Intake fan....where do you have it?
> 
> Is it where they put it stock where the HDD bay is?..If so its pointless it been there as its airflow is restricted by the HDD cage.
> 
> I also have the CM690 and put a 120mm High CFM fan where the Optical drive bays are,The airfolw is much better.




Yes its where the stock fan is and 
i removed all my hdd brackets and the air flow is decent id say, if i were to put a fan on the 5.25 bay area my psu wires will block the flow


----------



## Shane (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah thats good then,It was stupid of CM to have put the front intake fan where they did anyway....but now you have removed the HDD cage all should be good.

I have my setup the same as yours,however all my fans are connected to a Fan controller....you have one?


----------



## otakubakaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Ah thats good then,It was stupid of CM to have put the front intake fan where they did anyway....but now you have removed the HDD cage all should be good.
> 
> I have my setup the same as yours,however all my fans are connected to a Fan controller....you have one?



unfortunately i don't, one of my side fans have a 3 speed setting, thats as close for me to having complete fan control lol

edit: my side intake fans have higher rpm than the exhaust fans, is it better that way or should i swap em so the intake fans are slower and the exhaust fans are faster.


----------



## ScottALot (Jun 1, 2010)

meticadpa said:


> I'd recommend negative air pressure



I don't know if you're just recommending it for this case, or for all cases... Positive pressure has actually been shown to be better because the air can simply escape through ventilation holes, etc...., but air won't normally come in through those holes.


----------



## otakubakaa (Jun 1, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> I don't know if you're just recommending it for this case, or for all cases... Positive pressure has actually been shown to be better because the air can simply escape through ventilation holes, etc...., but air won't normally come in through those holes.



yea i was thinking the same thing, since the cm690 is mostly made of mesh bezel air can escape through the  top and motherboard side panel easily


----------

